
An Artist Uses an iPhone to Visualize Sounds in AR - swamp40
https://www.wired.com/story/an-artist-uses-an-iphone-to-visualize-sounds-in-ar
======
seekbeak
This is really, really cool.

However, I can't help but think about the day where I am walking down the
street, bombarded by advertisements doing this in my AR
glasses/contacts/implant.

